# moving to egypt



## saffytut (Mar 22, 2011)

hi every body 

I am moving back to egypt and planning to take my house belonging with me so i got 20 foot container and still mor space left on it if any one would like to share with me 1/4 of the container available please ask any thing 
...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

saffytut said:


> hi every body
> 
> I am moving back to egypt and planning to take my house belonging with me so i got 20 foot container and still mor space left on it if any one would like to share with me 1/4 of the container available please ask any thing
> ...




Hi and welcome

I presume you are offering this for free?
However do you really think this is a good idea?
You will be signing that the goods are "halal" when in reality you have no idea what people will be shipping in, drugs, money, etc.
Not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

only one advice: don't do it! it takes a lot of time and a lot of money and they will open everything! They will calculate the tax over the goods as if they are new. Maybe you will find more info here: http://www.goeic.gov.eg/


----------

